# Green Cichlid?



## huston33 (Jan 20, 2007)

Im looking for a ciclid with green colors. I would also like it to go with africans. I know of the green terror but not really what im looking for. Are Peacocks my only option?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

There are a few but none are solid green.

Here's a few that I know of:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1558
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2529

That last one gets more of a yellow green:


----------



## huston33 (Jan 20, 2007)

First I have seen of this fish. I like the Haplochromis sp. "Ruby Green". Is this fish Common?

Anyone else have any?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

huston33 said:


> First I have seen of this fish. I like the Haplochromis sp. "Ruby Green". Is this fish Common?
> 
> Anyone else have any?


I'd only think breeders and online mail order would carry either of those fish. I know one of our site sponsors, Daves Rare Aquarium Fish, carries and ships a lot of Victorian and West African species.

You likely wouldn't see either of those in any pet store...

~Ed


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Depends on the area. Many Victorians including the ruby green (I know its from lake kyoga) are regularly available at the one competent LFS here.

But I must admit I have never ever seen a thoracochromis in a LFS anywhere. In fact I have never seen one personally but I would love to get a six pack or so to try 'em out!

Reminds me alot of my astatotilapia caliptera.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

etcbrown said:


> Depends on the area. Many Victorians including the ruby green (I know its from lake kyoga) are regularly available at the one competent LFS here.
> 
> But I must admit I have never ever seen a thoracochromis in a LFS anywhere. In fact I have never seen one personally but I would love to get a six pack or so to try 'em out!
> 
> Reminds me alot of my astatotilapia caliptera.


The Thorachromis was just on Daves fish list a few weeks ago. I'm sure if you shoot him a call or email he could get more. That's actually how I even found out about that fish... I saw it on his list when I was trying to decide if I wanted to try west africans next or madagascans next...


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

A couple more greenish fish are:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1103

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=999

The second needs a rather large aquarium and the first photo in the profile is not typical of the fish I have seen labeled as lepturus - looks more like a rhoadesii to me.

I have seen what I believe to be lethrinops for sale in MI mislabeled as euchilos. It is a greenish metalic fish with orange/red in the fins. Gets along well with peacocks and haps.


----------

